# looking for owners of 19 Hamann II... can you plea



## MilosFreeM3 (Nov 13, 2003)

se post or e-mail me some pictures of these wheels on your car? 
Mainly looking for silver and especially 3/4 view as to see the offset effect on the size of the lip. 

Also , please let me know wheat sizes are these 

19x8.5 and 19x10 etc?? 


Thanks.


----------

